# Video and animation for explanation of Injection points and their inspection - API 570



## eng_3mr84 (29 أغسطس 2016)

Video and animation for explanation of Injection points and their inspection 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zd29UtCG328&feature=youtu.be

MORE INFO ON :
https://www.facebook.com/InspectionAcademy/videos/1399992563351311/


----------

